# Ozello 3/24/07 ?



## Guest

Even though I have to work, Thanks for the Heads Up.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I want to make one of these west coast get togethers but I will probably wait until the wind dies down.


----------



## deerfly

well, pro's no pro's I'm still planning on trying to get out there. Still can't confirm yet, but things are looking up for Sunday morning. I will post whether I'll be there or not as soon as I know fer sure, which should be a minute or two before I sneak, I mean pull out of the driveway under the cover of darkness.


----------



## Guest

> well, pro's no pro's


This sounds more like your a wits with your alter ego.  ;D ;D

Just save some fishes for us and don't make the pro boys look too bad.


----------



## deerfly

ron, yer too kind. 

I'm betting if those tourney guys ain't mostly local blue crabbers, there's not gonna' be a whole lot of frothing going on. More like metal and glass crashing into rock every few minutes. My advice is anyone with spare lower units, props and emergency glass repair kits, tow boats and what not, the ramp may be a good place to hang and sell your wares, opportunity knocks...  - eric


----------



## Guest

> ... More like metal and glass crashing into rock every few minutes. My advice is anyone with spare lower units, props and emergency glass repair kits, tow boats and what not, the ramp may be a good place to hang and sell your wares, opportunity knocks...  - eric


Sounds like a great way to fund the WC'rs bad habits.  They can just contribute ot "Peck's" in our behalf. ;D ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

Not lookin good on the wind issue for Ozello. Gonna go anyway ! Those tourney guys don't worry me, still plenty of room for a good day on the water....Sea-Ya !


----------



## LoneRanger

I am still planning on going, sea-in-spots I'll call you tomorrow afternoon/ evening to confirm.



L.R.


----------



## deerfly

> Not lookin good on the wind issue for Ozello. Gonna go anyway ! Those tourney guys don't worry me, still plenty of room for a good day on the water....Sea-Ya !


good luck and let us know whats going on out there. I'm still planning on Sun am too, so maybe I'll see you and LR out there. Or we could set up another BS session at the outpost for some coffee and grub. - eric


----------



## sea-n-spots

I'm home for Sat. Try to finish up the Lostmen. I'll be @ Island Outpost @ 0600 on Sun. Standing in the yard this AM, wind seems to be layed down. Hope to see you guys tomorrow.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## LoneRanger

leaving jax now, see ya'll out there!


----------



## Guest

Well? :


----------



## deerfly

> Well? :


well, I missed LoneRanger, sorry there LR. Wife and I met some friends for dinner and I should have quit when the shots came out, the beer was enough. :-? Anyway, no pep in my step at 5am. 11yr old didn't budge after 2 attempts either. 

Didn't get to the ramp until 8am. Decided it was fly fish or bust too.  I was bound and determined to hook up a red on my favorite redfish and tarpon killer I used down Flamingo for many years. I call it the big fat shrimp fly, its really just a reddish brown deer hair slider and I add bar-bells to some of them for weight and a little different action. Catches everything down in the park, snook, tarpon, reds, trout, sharks, jack crevalle, you name it. Had to see if the fish way up here were gonna eat this thing. Here's a pic of a couple of them.










Anyway, poling and fly casting proved very difficult in the steady wind for a one-man-band. I pretty much spooked everything or lined them or just didn't see them in time from the back of the boat. The flies I had with me were really tied for a 10wt too, but I only had the 8wt with me because the 10 need a new stripping guide. Considering the winds, the 10wt would have been the best choice. Anyone that saw me had to think I was a maniac though, ton's of false casting trying to clear the line and hold the pole between my legs. :'( Oh well, eough wining, only managed to hook one fish and have it pull loose after 4-5 seconds. 

The water was very low and I saw lots and lots of fish. Probably 6-7 tailers, another dozen or so cruisers and spooked the rest gliding over them. 

Bill saw fish too but didn't hook up either. Didn't hear about LR so I don't know what he did. - eric


----------



## Guest

Nice report. I have to get caught up at work so i can pole for ya.   :  The way you fish kind of reminds me of John Wayne in "True Gritt" - Reins in his teeth, Winchester in one hand, revolver in the other hand while riding his horse on an open plain shooting at bad guys. Your the man.   LR posted in the fishing section.


----------



## deerfly

"I'll pole for ya"... it was funny ya know, as I'm out there struggling, sight the fish, set up the boat, put the pole between my legs, pick up the fly rod, clear the line, false cast, re-adjust for the boat swinging in the wind and tide, scare the fish, again, I start to think? Gee what an idiot. Bill and talked at the launch for 10 minutes, neither of us with a partner on the boat and we go our separate ways? I shoulda left the noe on the trailer and rode with him. :-[

with the number of fish sighted we most certainly would have had better luck taking turns on the casting deck.


----------



## Guest

.. neither of us with a partner on the boat and we go our separate ways? I shoulda left the noe on the trailer and rode with him.  :-[

with the number of fish sighted we most certainly would have had better luck taking turns on the casting deck.[/quote]

Well, I wasn't going to say anything but since you brought it up, that's twice now. : ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

yah, yah, I know, I know, stupid. EXCEPT! I did learn a few new things about a couple of spots I had suspected would hold fish consistently and after about 4 trips to the same place under a variety of conditions, I now understand why.  And as far as I know, no one saw me there when it mattered. If Bill was poling I would have been had though! ;D So for now, its my own little secret.


----------



## Guest

> ... So for now, its my own little secret.


Yep. The secret is that their are no fish in Ozello.  And I'll pole blindfolded for you. ;D ;D


----------

